

FYI: Facebook is breaking shared links - colinsidoti

If you share a link on Facebook with a query string, Facebook automatically strips the equals sign out of any empty parameters.  IE:<p>'ship_id=19&#38;region_id=&#38;duration=&#38;embark_id=15&#38;debark_id=&#38;depart_start=&#38;depart_end='<p>Becomes:
'ship_id=19&#38;region_id&#38;duration&#38;embark_id=15&#38;debark_id&#38;depart_start&#38;depart_end'<p>I think this is effectively altering standard browser behavior.<p>This also breaks my rails app, which is unfortunate.  Looking for a solution on that front, but thought I should make people aware of this asap.
======
colinsidoti
Fixing my app was easy. I was checking for empty? but now I'm checking for
nil? or empty?

I still think it's weird Facebook would do this.

~~~
Irishsteve
You are surprised? Really? :) With Facebook???

I'm surprised they don't change the URL to point to purchasing credits for
farmville :)

